# 2010 8 point



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

[


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

congrates, nice looking deer


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, thats a beaut. Great high rack.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you find it this spring, or did you not have that much snow in early Jan during the end of the bow season.

Or did you mean 2009 buck


----------



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

It was killed in january, no we dont get that much snow till febuary. thanks


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

cbbase34 said:


> It was killed in january, no we dont get that much snow till febuary. thanks


Nice buck by the way. Didn't mean to grill you with 20 questions


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats. nice buck


----------

